# Bios dumped with atitool has bad crc



## peterg2000 (Sep 26, 2005)

I just dumped my X800xt 's bios , but when I go to check it with rabit1.7  it say CRC bad ? 

The only Bios it shows as having a good CRC is an ATI bios I just downloaded from the list ! 
I want to make sure my backup copy is OK before I flash it with a different one ! 

thanks

Pete


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 26, 2005)

make a backup copy with your flashing tool and see if there are any differences (which i doubt)


----------



## peterg2000 (Sep 26, 2005)

How critical is flashing the Bios with a bios that is corrupt . Can it be safely reflashed should there be a problem . 
I've been working with ATI that insists the MMC should work with the gigabyte card ! So as a last resort I want to flash my Gigabyte x800XT PE to an ATI  X800XT PE and prove it ! 
I'm a bit nervous flashing my expensive X800 !! 
I'll reboot later and try with ATIFLASH3.07  and see ! 

thanks   

Pete


----------



## peterg2000 (Sep 27, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> make a backup copy with your flashing tool and see if there are any differences (which i doubt)


You are correct , the ATIFLASH gives me the same thing . 
Are you aware of the issues with the MMC not working with NON-ATI cards ? 
I want to flash my Gigabyte card with the ATI bios and see if that corrects the Failed to initialize video error ! 

Pete


----------

